# My New 30G setup!



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

1st of all, have to thank Peter for the tank =)

So here's my new 30G tank!

Right now there are only 2 Crayfish and 1 Upside down Catfish.

I am looking to add some Spotted Pictus and maybe a bit of high lvl swimmers =)

In searching for a nice drift wood!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooo! Looks nice! 

I always love checking out other people's 30gs. I've got a 30g that's sitting empty, and I always like to see what I could possibly do with it


----------

